# Hey Guys



## Gold777 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am a new member on here and i thought this might be a good time to introduce myself, i am 17 years old and my name is Ryan, I have my Firefighting 1 and 2, and i am a first responder, and by the end of this year i will have my EMT-B. I ride out a lot with local fire departments and am currently trying to become an EMT on an ambulance in a neighboring county. I come from a family of police officers, firefighters, and military personnel. I am from Indiana and live in Hamilton county, unfortunately every fire dept. here has there own ambulance so i am attempting to get on an hospital ambulance in the next county over. (Yes, i do know i basically just repeated myself) I love the medical aspect of being a firefighter, i am training hard and studding to become a great FF/EMT. I have recently got my LED Lights on my POV and yes i did go through my chief, and homeland security. I do understand that i have to obey all laws while my lights are on, i also understand that my lights are nothing more then courtesy lights. I am not a freelancer, and i do not listen to the scanner turn my lights on and just go. I only respond to calls if i know that the department needs an extra pair of hands or if for some reason the department can't get there. Also in advance i will apologize if i use such terminology like DRT or DOA which seems to frustrate some people, i am not cold hearted it's just that my local department use that terminology so it is pretty much second nature to me. In case u are wondering y i am explaining myself so much, it is because on a FF forum some individuals got angry at me for alot of reasons, i think it was simply because of my age and they saw me as a little kid. I promise i am responsible and do take my future profession very seriously, i am not in it for the glory, i am in it to help people and make a difference, as well as be there when people need it most. One more thing u probably have noticed that while i type i text as in i use u instead of you and r instead of are and you get the idea. I also do not use correct grammar while typing. I do this because forums are made for typing quickly and getting a point across, forums are not meant for grades (this is not grammar class) reason i mention this is because i got trash talked by alot of FF's on the other forum because of it. Well anyways its great to meet u all and i am looking forward to have in depth discussions about the job as well as anything else that may be brought up.


----------



## karaya (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, you're age will attract dissenters that will target you especially if you try to convince a few of us that forums are an excuse for poor grammar, punctuation, spelling, etc.  I see it as just pure laziness.

You would go farther here by reconsidering your charter of introduction and make an attempt at what I just stated in the above paragraph.  Anyhow, welcome aboard!


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 18, 2009)

No offense to you but lights on a 17 years olds POV is a BAD idea. Lights on anyones POV is pretty much a waste and just asking for trouble.


----------



## karaya (Oct 18, 2009)

subliminal1284 said:


> No offense to you but lights on a 17 years olds POV is a BAD idea. Lights on anyones POV is pretty much a waste and just asking for trouble.


 
Clearly, that is your opinion. Volunteers with lights is fairly common in rural areas and if his department allows it, I can respect that as well. Many years ago, I was a volunteer and ran with a dash light from time to time. I used it more to advance to an accident scene when traffic was backed up than anything else. In the years that I worked as a volunteer, we never had a single accident from any member's POV response. I don't think they really ever had an accident in the history of the department (it's an all paid IAFF union shop now).

It's interesting to hear how some folks here take on a tear about lights on a POV, but then all year long I read article after article of ambulance accidents being driven by the "pros".


----------



## daedalus (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, with the whole concept of lights and sirens being debated with the latest evidence (which suggests that they are close to useless in EMS), and with the amount of injury and death that occurs from their use, adding to the fact that a 17 year old is not yet a mature adult (want the science, look into the frontal cortex development) we get a dangerous situation. Can that even be argued?

Also, 911 would never be contacted by me if in my area, 17 year olds responded to calls. I would drive my family member to the ED. 

Anyways OP, welcome to the forum. I am not trying to knock you down as a person, the above is my opinion on your situation. I would advise you to instead of putting lights in the car, hit the books and get into a good college.


----------



## karaya (Oct 18, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Well, with the whole concept of lights and sirens being debated with the latest evidence (which suggests that they are close to useless in EMS), and with the amount of injury and death that occurs from their use,


 
It would be helpful to us if you could cite this evidence.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 18, 2009)

karaya said:


> It would be helpful to us if you could cite this evidence.





> Conclusion: In this setting, the 43.5-second mean time savings does not warrant the use of lights and siren during ambulance transport, except in rare situations or clinical circumstances.


http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0196064495702679

There are others but I cannot easily find them right now. They say the same thing.

**I think this applies to most systems in the United States. Esp. Rural ones. However, in Los Angeles, the use of lights and sirens has saved my time on the tens of minutes range.**


----------



## karaya (Oct 18, 2009)

daedalus said:


> http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0196064495702679
> 
> There are others but I cannot easily find them right now. They say the same thing.
> 
> **I think this applies to most systems in the United States. Esp. Rural ones. However, in Los Angeles, the use of lights and sirens has saved my time on the tens of minutes range.**


 
Okay, this refers to ambulance transport and not the use of lights and siren on POV. Your earlier posted lead me to believe that there was evidence that disputed the use on volunteer POVs.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 18, 2009)

karaya said:


> Okay, this refers to ambulance transport and not the use of lights and siren on POV. Your earlier posted lead me to believe that there was evidence that disputed the use on volunteer POVs.



No, I said the concept of lights and sirens was being debated, but I think it is generally safe to extrapolate that the use of lights and sirens is not as effective for any response as we once thought. 

I don't know, I have serious reservations with young people using them in their own cars. But then again, I do not make decisions for him or his locality. I am just glad it is not even a possibility for _anyone_ to place lights in their POV in my state (even volunteers or mayors or whoever).


----------



## karaya (Oct 18, 2009)

daedalus said:


> No, I said the concept of lights and sirens was being debated, but I think it is generally safe to extrapolate that the use of lights and sirens is not as effective for any response as we once thought.
> 
> I don't know, I have serious reservations with young people using them in their own cars. But then again, I do not make decisions for him or his locality. I am just glad it is not even a possibility for _anyone_ to place lights in their POV in my state (even volunteers or mayors or whoever).


 
All fine and said. However, your statement seems more anecdotal and not evidence based as you suggested earlier.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 18, 2009)

Its one thing to have lights on a mature adults POV but it is tottally another to put them on an underage persons POV, thats a recipe for disaster if I had ever heard one. What the hell is that department thinking? Better yet what the hell is his parents thinking for allowing that to happen? I dont know of any departments ANYWHERE that would think that would be a good idea.


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 18, 2009)

*¶  (Pilcrow, baby, pilcrow!)*



Gold777 said:


> I am a new member on here and i thought this might be a good time to introduce myself, i am 17 years old and my name is Ryan, I have my Firefighting 1 and 2, and i am a first responder, and by the end of this year i will have my EMT-B. I ride out a lot with local fire departments and am currently trying to become an EMT on an ambulance in a neighboring county. I come from a family of police officers, firefighters, and military personnel. I am from Indiana and live in Hamilton county, unfortunately every fire dept. here has there own ambulance so i am attempting to get on an hospital ambulance in the next county over. (Yes, i do know i basically just repeated myself)
> 
> 
> I love the medical aspect of being a firefighter, i am training hard and studding to become a great FF/EMT. I have recently got my LED Lights on my POV and yes i did go through my chief, and homeland security. I do understand that i have to obey all laws while my lights are on, i also understand that my lights are nothing more then courtesy lights. I am not a freelancer, and i do not listen to the scanner turn my lights on and just go. I only respond to calls if i know that the department needs an extra pair of hands or if for some reason the department can't get there. Also in advance i will apologize if i use such terminology like DRT or DOA which seems to frustrate some people, i am not cold hearted it's just that my local department use that terminology so it is pretty much second nature to me.
> ...



First, it is correct that correct spelling, grammar, and punctuation are not always required online.  However, good spelling, grammar, and punctuation, along with a logical progression of thought, will almost always lend credence to any position you wish to take.  

Secondly, any "time saved to get a point across" is nullified if paragraphs are not used.  There is a ton of science on why paragraphs work.  It would have been nice to see some, but everyone forgets now and again.  

I hope I don't sound like I'm treating you as a little kid, as I'm not.  I'm treating you as a peer, which people sometimes do not recognize, which leads them to go away with bent feelers.  Don't let that happen.  I'm young, also, at 21, and I did my initial EMS training at the age of 17.  I think I might have some valuable insight, if you don't let your feelings get hurt.  Others do as well, although some of our best haven't been posting too much lately.  Feel free to PM me whenever, if you happen to have a question, and I'll answer you.  Some things I will not ever discuss in a public place, and that is for the safety of my career.  

Anyway, I've worked the gamut of jobs in EMS, including volunteer, and I would say that POV lights are never _needed. _  Keep in mind the risk you are taking with them, and the fact that you will lose respect of many EMS professionals for having them.  Consider the following:

-Why are you using them?
        -If the department cannot get there, as you state, then you are  
          there alone. Are you a part of a team?  There is added danger in 
          being by yourself.  Many people may also not feel comfortable with a
          lone teenager showing up first to help them.  Are you actually saving 
          lives by doing so?  Remember, I still am often in the same position. 

-Do they save time? More importantly, do they save time that is relevant to patient outcome?
          -Consider the added risk to yourself and the public due to their use.
            Many people do not expect a POV to have lights on it, and may not
            know how to react.  Many people are also have a harder time 
            acting rationally and being calm when they have lights on.

-If they are a "courtesy light," then you are not allowed to break any traffic laws, period, unlike ambulance lights, where one is allowed to while also taking on the added liability. So why, then do you have one?  What function are they serving?

I would suggest you remove the light. Attempt to obtain a position with a professional, paid service where you are reimbursed for your time.  Don't accept systems where "anything goes."  Despite my age, I spent this entire summer helping "reorganize" one service, as it had fallen into a dangerous state.  The service was a small, paid-per-call service where volunteers were often adrenaline junkies or those seeking money (Up to $75/call.).  Along with a new medical director, some chaff got cut, as well as people responding POV, due to some terrible events with EMTs responding POV "to help."

I can say definitively that such a system is a danger to the public.  Work to streamline your volunteer system.  If there is a _need_ for you to respond POV, then your system's _operational needs _ are not being met.  Strive for excellence and promote a progressive change that eliminates this.  Promote scientific- and safety-based standard operating protocols.  Be the force for change.  At a recent meeting with over 200 EMS personnel, I was the youngest person in attendance, yet I was the most up-to-date on current trends in medicine and in EMS curricula.  Don't be the system that stays stuck in the past, and don't be the system that struggles with stagnation. Be the person that improves your system, so that when your members show up at the local emergency departments, the nurses and physicians are pleased to work with you, have trust in your decisions and skills, and feel that you are a valuable peer.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 18, 2009)

Well. I think that him being so young with not a whole lot of (legal) driving experience, plus having lights on his car is a bad thing. He's a fairly new driver in a "high risk" driving accident bracket... adding lights to your car is a bad idea. 

I think that having lights on a POV isn't a horrible idea... but only if used in the right circumstances. when I say that, I mean using them for freeway accidents at night to demarkate an accident and slow traffic, or intersection accidents. aside from that, they are just plain old trouble.

So... welcome, but be weary what you post. you might get eaten alive


----------



## daedalus (Oct 18, 2009)

karaya said:


> All fine and said. However, your statement seems more anecdotal and not evidence based as you suggested earlier.



Agreed. It boils down to an opinion.


----------



## Sparky79 (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the OP's post on Firehouse.com on 10/16/09



			
				Firehouse.com said:
			
		

> Alright i am 16 years old and i am training to be a firefighter through explores as well as a career center program with chief Hayes as my instructor, this may sound stupid, but i really want to know. I am a certified first responder and i have a scanner for my county, i was wondering since i am a first responder can i run green led lights on my pov, since i tend to hear calls come out around me and i usually go help. The local fire dept. know me from riding out and have no problem with me arriving on scene to lend a hand. I understand the lights are simply a courtesy light, and that i must follow all rules of the road. I was simply just curious cause it would be nice if i could have the possability of drivers pulling over so i can get to the scene faster. Yesterday was a great example i heard a call go out for a serious PI by my house, i attempted to go help but traffic was to heavy and i didn't get there in time, a 3 yr. old little girl was thrown from the vehicle and was DRT, the local fire dept. was already on a call and didn't get there in time either. I was just thinking if maybe i got there sooner maybe i could of saved that little girls life. Go head and say what u will, trust me your not going to hurt my feelings, i already know i am not a firefighter yet and i am unexperienced and probably dont desearve to use a light on my pov, i was just asking. If i can use a light on my pov how do i do it and who do i need to talk to to get it approved, thx for reading this thread i greatly apperciate it.



This is not only an issue of whether or not he should put lights on his POV, this kid as some other pretty serious issues to deal with and some maturing to do before even thinking about being involved with any aspect of public safety.

For starters, 2 days ago on Firehouse he was 16, today here he's 17. 

His post on Firehouse stated he was a fire explorer and in training to try and become a firefighter, he then comes to this site to tell us he's got his Firefighter I+II certs 

Even more disturbing is the callousness with which he speaks about a 3 year old fatality involved in an MVA. This kid has a definite hero complex and is going to get himself or someone else killed with his actions. He posted on Firehouse.com, didn't get the response that he wanted, and figured he would try here.

To the OP, leave the patient care and firefighting to the trained ADULT professionals and stop freelancing. If you are truly interested in helping people then you need to follow the correct procedures, get the education you need, get hired into a service, and then you will be able to help. Scanner jumping and racing to the scene POV with lights blazing, while not having the knowledge and training to do anything once you get there, only puts peoples safety in jeopardy and doesn't help anyone.


----------



## reaper (Oct 18, 2009)

Excellent detective work!


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Info*

Thanks for that info.  The actions described would be both dangerous and irresponsible if true.  Emergency services should discuss the matter with the individual and make sure that ill advised path is swiftly terminated.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 18, 2009)

I suspect he isnt telling the truth about having the lights in his POV approved by his department and homeland security.


----------



## karaya (Oct 18, 2009)

Guys, I think he is just a young man excited at the prospect of getting into EMS.  I don't think belittling him makes him or anyone any better.  This is just a forum!  After all, some of you are only just a few years older.


----------



## reaper (Oct 18, 2009)

It is not a point of belittling him. He came here and lied to everyone from the start. Now he will never get an answer to a question, because no one will have trust in him. Maybe he will learn a lesson, to be honest from the start!


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 18, 2009)

karaya said:


> Guys, I think he is just a young man excited at the prospect of getting into EMS.  I don't think belittling him makes him or anyone any better.  This is just a forum!  After all, some of you are only just a few years older.




Karaya, your last sentence is a non sequitur as it pertains to supporting your argument.

Although I have not read all the posts, I have seen little belittling.  The advice being offered is coming from the safe anonymity of the internet.  Much better it be here than the hard school of "real life."

Just my two cents...buy some penny candies if you wish...oh look, a bunny.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 18, 2009)

I also have issues with a child with first responder training responding to EMS calls alone. I am concerned for the kid as well as his patients. 

BTW, being a minor equals child.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 19, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> I can say definitively that such a system is a danger to the public.  Work to streamline your volunteer system.  If there is a _need_ for you to respond POV, then your system's _operational needs _ are not being met.  Strive for excellence and promote a progressive change that eliminates this.


With all due respect, but I could not disagree with this statement more.  My volunteer agency tries to staff 2 ambulances, and most of the time we do just that.  if we get a 3rd calls, it becomes an all call, and members are asked to respond to staff the ambulance.  

Not only that, but my agency is also the technical rescue team for the town.  we don't get enough rescue calls to staff the rescue unit.  So if we do get a rescue assignment, all available heavy rescue technicians are supposed to go to the scene or to our station (depends on where it is).  It is treated like an off duty recall for all specially trained personnel.

Now I will agree that if your have personnel responding in their POV for every call, that is a problem.  but for major incidents, or when specialty personnel are needed, or when you have more calls than you typically plan for, well, that's why there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 19, 2009)

*Less Redbull!*

I have nothing good to say this evening, so enjoy the silence.
And now, a selection of polkas.....


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 19, 2009)

karaya said:


> After all, some of you are only just a few years older.



And?  Maturity can do a lot for a person.


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 19, 2009)

DrParasite said:


> With all due respect, but I could not disagree with this statement more.  My volunteer agency tries to staff 2 ambulances, and most of the time we do just that.  if we get a 3rd calls, it becomes an all call, and members are asked to respond to staff the ambulance.



Parasite, thank you for the respect.  I think you misunderstood my meaning or took something out of context.  Looking at what I stated about the agency I helped redesign, one can deduce the following:
-Some attendants quit following SOPs and protocols.
-Some attendants placed safety on the back burner.
-Some attendants quit caring about helping others, and instead turned to self-gratification.

That is not a safe system, nor is it one which provides the public much benefit.  I believe you feel that I have attacked your system in some way, so, unless you feel that the above are OK, and your systems fit in with that, I believe there has been a misunderstanding.  I hope this post corrects that. 

As for the rest, I cannot adequately comment on your system, as I am not informed of the specifics.  The volunteer system I work with has a medical director who prohibits such actions.  Luckily for us, he worked HEMS for 14 years and ground medic before that, as well as running an ED, so he has a great understanding.  If we run out of units, we have solidified mutual aid agreements in writing; we also staff a third unit QRU.  In dire emergencies, the state allows this to be used as a transporting unit.  

There are many things which are hard to do, but rarely are things impossible.  I don't know about your system, so, as I said, I can't speak for it.  With knowledge, dedication, honesty, and a few thousand hours, a lot can be accomplished.  

As always, feel free to yell at me, PM me, or just post it here if you have any questions, comments, or just wonder where I hid the bodies.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 19, 2009)

When posting on a forum, like driving an ambulance, speed is not the name of the game. And how much longer does it take to type out "you" and "are", really?

Type the way you want, but don't be suprised if people skip your posts entirely due to the lack of paragraphs and no attempt at actual grammar.


----------



## karaya (Oct 19, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> And? Maturity can do a lot for a person.


 
I made the statement since it appeared to me some of the pointed references in this thread were simply due to his age.  I don't agree age equates to maturity.  Some of the behavior I've seen on other threads in this site can attest to my opinion.


----------



## HWoods (Oct 20, 2009)

*Well.............*

I just stopped in to see how this thread was doing.......


----------



## rm1524 (Oct 20, 2009)

I just stopped by to check on this thread to.


----------



## ffbam24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Firehouse.com forums
Just stopping in too.
Oops, someone left a link here.
How did that get here?

Looks like someone's "story" is being streamlined here.


----------



## BULL321 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its not about the kid's age, or his lack of grammar and spelling.  The fact is he is nothing but a liar, plain and simple.  Hell, I would not believe this child, even if he told me that he was lying.

Stay Safe
Bull


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 21, 2009)

BULL321 said:


> Its not about the kid's age, or his lack of grammar and spelling.  The fact is he is nothing but a liar, plain and simple.  Hell, I would not believe this child, even if he told me that he was lying.
> 
> Stay Safe
> Bull



After reading the link to the Firehouse forum, it shows that he has a terrible, unsafe attitude as well.  People who are willing to lie so casually to serve their own pleasures give me, for a lack of a better term, the willies.


----------



## remote_medic (Oct 21, 2009)

troll?


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 21, 2009)

I do not know how the state of indiana works, but in the state of maine, you are not even allowed to work a scene until the age of 18. I would imagine that most, if not all states follow this protocol. That being said, there should be no reason to have a light in his POV. 

In Indiana, I know that you do have to have permission from the fire department to have lights in your POV. I have one small light in my vehicle which I only use on the occasion I am not home for a call and respond direct to scene. Even then, it is more for identification to the PD blocking the road than to make people move out of the way. People have a hard time moving out of the way of an engine or ambulance running code 3, never mind a small blue light. And I will even admit that I would be borderline wackerish with my love for flashing lights. And i still don't think this is a good Idea. 

As posted by some of the other tenants in this forum, I think this young man needs to rethink his position. Not to mention the way he introduces himself.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh and not to mention, in the firehouse forum, he was asking to run a green light, which is reserved for emts/medics only in the state of Indiana.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 21, 2009)

I swear you have to be 18 to get your IFSAC FFI, let alone FFII.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Oct 21, 2009)

Aidey said:


> I swear you have to be 18 to get your IFSAC FFI, let alone FFII.



Hes CPR and First aid certified so doesnt that make him a first responder? lol


----------



## BULL321 (Oct 21, 2009)

Aidey said:


> I swear you have to be 18 to get your IFSAC FFI, let alone FFII.



Not to help this tick turd out, but you can work on and complete your FFI FFII classes while you are 17 yrs old, but I believe that the State will not issue you a Cert. until you turn 18.  Well that's how it works in NC.  But it is a mute point, due to the fact that this pup, is lying about his age, any and all his certs., training and God knows what else.  Check out the above post, (@ post 15 I think), he comes over to our site, gets a slap on the hand, it hurts his pride so he come over here, changes some facts (LIES) to suit him and then ask you guys for help.  He is a mutt. 

Stay Safe
Bull


----------



## VFFforpeople (Oct 21, 2009)

BULL321 said:


> Not to help this tick turd out, but you can work on and complete your FFI FFII classes while you are 17 yrs old, but I believe that the State will not issue you a Cert. until you turn 18.  Well that's how it works in NC.  But it is a mute point, due to the fact that this pup, is lying about his age, any and all his certs., training and God knows what else.  Check out the above post, (@ post 15 I think), he comes over to our site, gets a slap on the hand, it hurts his pride so he come over here, changes some facts (LIES) to suit him and then ask you guys for help.  He is a mutt.
> 
> Stay Safe
> Bull



HAHA well thanks for the gift..I think lol. Well if nothing else it has given me something to take my anger out on and laugh at in the comfort of my own home hahaha.


----------



## BULL321 (Oct 21, 2009)

And now you know the rest of the story.

Stay Safe
Bull


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 21, 2009)

> > ...this may sound stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> ya hit that one on the head.



one of the responses on firehouse hahahaha

on a sidenote, how'd you manage to find this guy on a different forum? incredible


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 21, 2009)

spend much time under any bridges?


----------



## Hal9000 (Oct 21, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> spend much time under any bridges?



:lol:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Oct 21, 2009)

BULL321 said:


> But it is a mute point, due to the fact that this pup, is lying about his age, any and all his certs., training and God knows what else.  Check out the above post, (@ post 15 I think), he comes over to our site, gets a slap on the hand, it hurts his pride so he come over here, changes some facts (LIES) to suit him and then ask you guys for help.  He is a mutt.
> 
> Stay Safe
> Bull



My god... I can not stand whacker-azz-newbies (or wanna-be)...  This really makes me mad...  Misrepresnt yourself to real Emergency Services Workers so that you can fish for a response that will make you feel better about degrading the Emergency Service field by playing superhero?  <_<  For everyone who was talking about "what is a whacker" earlier on that other thread...  NOW YOU KNOW!!!  Pretend to be something you are not... put lights on your car... carry a scanner wih you... respond to calls without authorization... play superhero at the age of 16?  And someone had the gaul to ask, "What is the big deal with this?" on another thread...  

WHACKERS GO HOME!!!

Nice to meet you Bull..  I like you...  Care to stick around and play... plenty of whackers and "mutts" to play with here too!!!  ^_^


----------



## Aidey (Oct 21, 2009)

BULL321 said:


> Not to help this tick turd out, but you can work on and complete your FFI FFII classes while you are 17 yrs old, but I believe that the State will not issue you a Cert. until you turn 18.  Well that's how it works in NC.



Same where I am too, but you can't actually test because they don't allow anyone under 18 to make entry, period. Under 18 can support, and make exterior attack under approved supervision. I was picking at the fact that he said he had those certifications, which has about a .001% chance of being true.


----------



## Sparky79 (Oct 21, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> on a sidenote, how'd you manage to find this guy on a different forum? incredible



I visit this forum as well as Firehouse.com on a regular basis (as well as multiple electrician and construction related forums). I had been following the OP's thread on Firehouse and then when I saw him post the same thing on here (with a few increased "details") I felt the need to share it with the guys over there and vise versa.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Oct 21, 2009)

As I am from Indiana I will settle an issue here:

You can begin classes for FR, EMT, mandatoy fire, ect at the age of 17. However, as mentioned before the state will not issue any form of certification until you are 18. Honestly I am quite sure that you can not even start the process of state testing until you are 18 years old. Fire I and II? By the time the state has taken the ridiculously long time to proccess your mandatory fire, and you go through your fire I and II training, you will be lucky if you are not 19 by the time you recieve your certification.

This guy's hero complex is through the roof. Honestly I would be surprised if hes even 16.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 21, 2009)

Sparky79 said:


> I visit this forum as well as Firehouse.com on a regular basis (as well as multiple electrician and construction related forums). I had been following the OP's thread on Firehouse and then when I saw him post the same thing on here (with a few increased "details") I felt the need to share it with the guys over there and vise versa.



here here!
good job


----------



## HWoods (Oct 22, 2009)

*And.............*

It would appear that my Post (This one) comes after Bull's last post, which means that I'm winning........     


..... Don't Ask........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BULL321 (Oct 22, 2009)

HWoods said:


> It would appear that my Post (This one) comes after Bull's last post, which means that I'm winning........
> 
> 
> ..... Don't Ask........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Harve, 
If it was not for the fact that you also have beautiful fire engine yellow trucks, I might think that you are stalking me.  

By the way I'am now in the lead. 

Stay Safe
Bull


----------



## HWoods (Oct 23, 2009)

No, You're Not............


----------



## Monique09EMTB (Oct 26, 2009)

I live not far from Westfield!!! I will be going to school for the EMT program at a local hospital in Jan. I will take the EMT test in May. If you'd like to talk e-mail me at Indyems09@yahoo.com. Thanks

Monique


----------

